# Stay or Go



## shamyaw00 (Apr 20, 2020)

So I just need some advice about a situation. 
Essentially the question is should my husband separate and should he stay and work it out?
Now backstory:
We got married at 18 (me) and 20 (him) and we had a rough first year, I cheated first (we are now 20 and 21, he turns 22 this year) and we had this whole thing where we got scammed and it made our accounts close. (I have not cheated again since then)Then months later I became pregnant and he tried to cheat on me twice while pregnant (I ended having a miscarriage). All of that was last year, we moved to a new city and started over. So this year has been great honestly, he has an opportunity for law enforcement and I’m starting back school. We have been communicating good besides an argument every now and then. So you know how there are older guys trying to pay off your stuff on Instagram or any social media? Well I talked to one (it was nothing sexual at all) and he offered to make a payment on my credit card and he gave me his information and I made the payment. Then I told my husband and he disapproved and then next day the payment came back (which I should have knew it would) and I stopped talking to guy. Now my husband wants to separate. Mind you everything has been good this year and this has been the only issue. Do you feel like it’s enough to separate and/or divorce over? 

_i feel like since we’ve gotten through everything last year we should be able to get through this_


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Divorce your both not ready for a marriage. Your still both sewing your oats.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Go.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Why would a guy pay your bills?


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

OutofRetirement said:


> Why would a guy pay your bills?


Is this a guy you’ve met in person?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

And what made you think this was ok? You guys are barely into this thing and you can't be faithful or treat each other with respect. So what is going to happen when life gets really ****ty like after a kid, or a parents illness then death or loss of job?


----------

